# Liberty beans



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Found out the guy right next to me grows Liberty beans and he said he's getting a bit concerned because the Liberty is weak on grass. I thought of sneaking a picture but that's not nice they aren't mine, but the grass is higher than the beans in 65% of the field. Now why I bring this up is I am shopping for Liberty beans just kind of checking out the possibility and now is the time. I think I asked before here and got no answer seems like there's a bunch of guys on here the plant Liberty beans so I am wondering. Do the Liberty beans have the liberty and the Roundup Ready trait. And can you spray with those two things at the same time. Or do these Liberty beans that you use have only the Liberty Trait


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

My liberty beans are liberty only. I thought I've heard my seed salesman mention about having beans traited both ways soon, maybe even available now.. Not exactly sure. But I didn't really care caise I've had really good weed control with liberty beans. Seems to work fine for me on grass. But we don't have any real problem areas either. And they smoke the mairestale . I really don't believe in the supposed liberty yield drag.

I did plant some corn that was traited roundup and liberty.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Use a good grass residual and spray clethodim with your Liberty to get any grass escapes.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

The problem I seen with Liberty, and may be some of what your talking about endrow, it's suppose to be blended with at least 2 maybe even 3 other products and just made it to expensive at least for me.


----------

